# NVidia X64 Drivers



## dddirtman (Aug 6, 2013)

Can *I* use the x64 drivers on the NVidia site?. Im I'm using PC-BSD 9.1, and will this work on a NVidia GTX460?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2013)

Just use the port, x11/nvidia-driver.


----------

